# Going to Love 2011!!!!!!!



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Well if this is any indication of how 2011 is going to go, I'm all for it! I finally got my first kill this year. Not a big hog but it is going to be a good eater. 12 yard shot and it only went 20 yards got to love it!!!!! The Abowyer Brown Bear head on my Thumper shafts really blew a huge hole.


----------



## lunatic (Jan 20, 2009)

Sweeeet !!!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Mmmm pork the other white meat, small target too, good job...WW


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Congratulations. Great eater!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks guys! Guess all the extra practice has paid off. I'll have to say I couldn't have asked for a better shot and hit on this little guy. I'm pretty sure the same hit on a bigger pig would have had the same results. The Abowyer Brown Bear heads I'm using really did blow some big holes in this little guy, so I'm now completely sold on single bevel heads.


----------

